# Easy & Cheap Stall Toy!



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

*I guarantee you have the supplies to make this in your house RIGHT NOW!! If you don't, it will cost you less than $5 and 5 minutes to make yourself!*

*What you will need:*
*







*
*Easy Peasy! You will need an apple, rope (you could even use an old lead rope you have lying around) and a knife.*

*Instructions:*

*Step 1:*
*







*
*







*
*Wash and cut the centre out of the apple (big enough to thread your rope through)*

*Step 2:*
*







*
*Thread the rope through the apple.*

*Step 3:*
*







*
*Tie a knot at the end to keep the apple from falling off.*

*Step 4: *
*Secure the rope to the ceiling or a bar in your horse's stall.*

*There you have it!! Cheap AND Easy! And guess what, it will cost you less than most marketed stall toys!*


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

So simple... so fun. I'm thinking bailing twine. I've got lots of that


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I know I'd be laughing so hard nothing would get done. I drilled half a dozen 1/2" holes in a food grade plastic gallon bottle. Half filled it with pellets, capped it tightly and tossed it into the snow. Hilarious, one even tried to kill it. Kept them amused for about 3 hrs. I like the apple idea.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I do that all the time for Casey.


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am a pretty creative person but something that simple never crossed my mind!!! My horse had an accident and has lost vision in her right eye :-(, and has since been on stall rest.....so I've been doing everything to entertain her! And she looooves apples so this is perfect and outside of the vet bills theres not alot of $$$$ left over for toys:wink: Thanks so Much!!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

sounds like fun for the horse


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

What a wonderful idea! I will keep this in mind. Thank you.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well does she bob? my QH gelding at shows and summer i put apples in his water and hes entertained for a while. i knew some people with a 18.3hh Clyd that had a dog squeaky toy. and loved it.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh I bet Comic would bob. He puts his whole muzzle in the water and blows bubbles. Strange but true. Another reason why the name Comic fits him.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

My horse won't eat apples!  haha but I wonder about the squeaky toy or bobbing for cookies??? Too funny lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

WesternBella said:


> *I guarantee you have the supplies to make this in your house RIGHT NOW!! *


 
Lies! I have no apples. Selena ate them all. :lol:


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i know 2 of mine skim the top of the water trying to get them while my gelding dunks his head up to his ears. maybe put them on a string and tie it so he had to work for them? soccer ball?


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

2BigReds said:


> My horse won't eat apples!  haha but I wonder about the squeaky toy or bobbing for cookies??? Too funny lol


 how about carrots? just use thinner string (I think someone suggested bailing twine) and do the same thig


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Samstead said:


> how about carrots? just use thinner string (I think someone suggested bailing twine) and do the same thig


No he is SUPER picky lol. He'll only eat home baked horse cookies, those cheap **** apple wafers and frosted oatmeal people cookies. You know, the ones you get for like $1 at the store lol.

He'll only eat carrots if I chop them up or shave them into his grain with molasses and then "steam" them for about 15 minutes.

Sock might just be a tad bit spoiled...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I tried this today, and hung it in the doorway of Excel's stall. He hasn't even touched it....I'm beginning to think he's not a horse....:?


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my. It took about 2 months for my little mustang to eat things like carrots and apples and he would take tiny bites like a baby bite. And my dog wouldn't eat chicken today and smelled jerky the other.... some days I think he's not a dog...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Neither Thoroughbred would touch it....apparently, such childish play is beneath them. Arty doesn't care....(by the way, he did eventually get it by pressing it against the stall frame. The video cut off before then ;-) )


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Because of a family members job we can have as many turnips and apples, and carrots that are not prefect for sale. So we drill holes in them and string them together, or only one in trees and stall. It is entertaining for everyone.


----------



## RyeDING4me (Apr 13, 2012)

2BigReds said:


> No he is SUPER picky lol. He'll only eat home baked horse cookies, those cheap **** apple wafers and frosted oatmeal people cookies. You know, the ones you get for like $1 at the store lol.
> 
> He'll only eat carrots if I chop them up or shave them into his grain with molasses and then "steam" them for about 15 minutes.
> 
> Sock might just be a tad bit spoiled...


Ha!! thats my horse too. I gave him a carrot the other day and he crunched it and let it fall out of his mouth. Then refused to take anything else- mr. attitude. I left an apple cut in quarters in his bucket and he didn't touch it. 

I don't know about him. 
But give him an apple cookie or his pellet feed and he is all over it.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

My guy would love this! He loves everything including banana slices; if they include the peel. His butt is so big that I put a pile of different treats on it to grab as rewards while working aroud the place. It works great for the horse, but the goat won't eat anything that's been on the horse's butt or in my back pocket. It's rather insulting, really.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I thought I invented this! Here's a video of Grace with the apple from a while ago.





 
Bean was afraid of it, though...she stayed in the back of her stall the whole time it was up -_-


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This reminds me of tying a small mesh hay net up high. I'd run the cord down thro the next and back up so initially it hung high on the wall like a big ball. A boarder's horse didn't like that he couldn't grab a mouthful of hay and tried to get rough with the net. He got it swinging side to side against the wall and somehow it whapped him on the jaw. He was quite gentle with it thereafter.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

OH love it! And to think, I just threw an old lead rope away because I got tired of seeing it laying around. Maybe I need to go fish it out! Great idea!


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

2BigReds said:


> My horse won't eat apples!  haha but I wonder about the squeaky toy or bobbing for cookies??? Too funny lol


Same here. My horse hates apples, instead I put treats in a bottle and hang it in the stall. But I really wonder if he would go for a squeaky toy.


----------

